# New Tractor Tires



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Interesting.

http://www.farmmachinery.tv/test-new-tractor-tires


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

Looked like a lot smoother ride.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Ya, I just wonder how much they cost.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Seen something similar for ZTR's. Looks like a much larger footprint as well for compaction sensitive soils.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Puts me in mind of trax the way the tread lays down on the surface....I really like the idea.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Does look neat, I wonder how that works out with memory...go jump on a tractor that has been sitting for a while, looks like it might be a bit bumpy for a bit...also wonder how long that thin load bearing rubber stands up to time.....I guess the jury is still out. Like Marty, I've seen them on ztr mowers, although they are much lighter, same exact concept


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I see some advantages with those, but you would lose the ability to fluid ballast.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

They look great. I'd like to see how they hold up over time and cold temperatures. Depending on how expensive they'd be I would love a set on the skid steer.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I've seen several YouTubes about those tires, including some running over various poles and objects to demonstrate how much better the ride is versus regular pneumatic tires.

Sorta like the "tweel" concept but these use an air-filled portion near the rim IIRC...

Later! OL J R


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Might be a pretty good tire once you get over walking out each morning and thinking "oh crap I've got a flat".


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I didn't see it under load. When my plows hook I get a much larger footprint with my radials than when they are stationary. I would like to see them in heavy draft.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

A tire that is low on air will roll side to side with weight on it. I wonder how these would work when the tractor is everything but on it's nose with something in the FEL or when your steering with wheel brakes with a tad to much on the 3 point.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Does look neat, I wonder how that works out with memory...go jump on a tractor that has been sitting for a while, looks like it might be a bit bumpy for a bit...also wonder how long that thin load bearing rubber stands up to time.....I guess the jury is still out. Like Marty, I've seen them on ztr mowers, although they are much lighter, same exact concept


especially if it gets below zero, I've had regular air filled tractor tires ride rough if they sat long enough when its cold.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Like the looks of them, but what about cold and muddy conditions? Around here during the fall, the guys running tracks on the combines have to be careful to not have any mud build up in them if it's going to freeze overnight. Takes awhile to get them thawed out enough to run the next day. These tires seemed to clean out nicely, but they were running in dry sand, so it's hard to gauge how they'd handle the wet clay that's on my farm.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## tractormike (Jan 12, 2017)

can go cruising in my tractor


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm calling it now. That's the future of tires in the world!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Agree. I see that being the way of the future. So many headaches related to tires.
I would think they'd be heavier? Adding a positive ballast factor?


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm guessing heavier than a pneumatic but lighter than a solution filled tire. Im curious about the hysteresis if it comes apart as it ages. Regardless looks to be beneficial. Anyone kniw price? Does it come with the rim?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

One issue I see, looks like you loose ground clearance with it, you'd also loose some lift height on three point equipment


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

mlappin said:


> One issue I see, looks like you loose ground clearance with it, you'd also loose some lift height on three point equipment


Good point. Mike make precise loader work a little more fun, too.


----------

